# PS3 games at low cost



## ohio_17 (Aug 10, 2012)

hello. I bought a new ps3 jailbroken. And I found out that not all the games can be run from apps/home. There are several games like God of War 3 that do not run discless and a ps3 blu ray game disc needs to be inside the console to play such games. Now I checked the prices online on flipkart most games cost around 1500 bucks. This seems costly when I am not even going to play that game and would just use the game disc to play other games already loaded in the hdd. So can anyone suggest anywhere online from where i can buy a ps3 blu ray disc at a low cost preferably around 500. If not I would like to ask other gamers from where they bought their game and at what price .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 15, 2012)

Not sure about your ethics, I guess you can buy used games @ price like that. try forums and indian game vendors.


----------



## sam.dg (Aug 17, 2012)

Join IVG Forum

Only used stuff should fetch you that amount of price-cut.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 22, 2012)

if you are in delhi you can go to palika bazar where you can get upto 60% less rates than the local sony centres


----------



## Mr.wave (Sep 7, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> if you are in delhi you can go to palika bazar where you can get upto 60% less rates than the local sony centres



are these 60% off games are original and  new ones or works only with Jb'ed PS3?

Thanks.


----------

